# What type of fish and plants should i put in with my betta?



## kevinoh33 (Jan 1, 2008)

I have a male betta(whos not eating)and he's supposed to go in a 10 gallon tank by tommorow. This tank is temperature controlled(78 degrees)
and has a filtration system. I want to know wut other types of fish i could put in there without causing a havic. I also plan to put lily bulbs in there.
I want toknow wut other types of fish and plants i should put in there


Read also my betta fish isn't eating(continued)


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

Add floating plants, elodea, anachris, diandra and your betta will put you on his Christmas card list. These plants will provide cover and help anchor his bubble nest. 

If you add females bettas to the tank, add 2 or more. This will help to prevent the unwanted advances of a breeding male.

As far as food, a good flake food is primary. Additional treat feedings of bloodworms, daphnia, and brine shimp will keep him in prime shape.


----------



## It'sJames (Nov 15, 2007)

Every betta is different when it comes to who they will and who they won't accept. My male betta gets along fine with other fish in the tank, while my female is much more aggressive. The male gets along great with platies and corys. Some tetras may be okay, but others will nip at the fins of a betta. I've never kept tetras myself, so I couldn't really say which were safe. A lot of the smaller fish are schoolers, so you'll most likely be limited to the betta and a small school of one other species. You could also try african dwarf frogs, mystery snails, or ghost shrimp.

As far as plants go, java fern, anacharis, and Hygrophila polysperma are pretty easy. The type of plants that will grow in your tank really depends on the lighting you have. Don't try to get away with high light plants unless you have a good lighting system, they'll just die eventually and polute the tank.


----------



## crazy4fish (Dec 31, 2007)

i cant help you with the plant part because i only have fake plants (they are way easier to take care of) but i might be able to help with fish. if you want to add female bettas you should get AT LEAST 2 if not more so that the male wont harrass one and eventually kill her. other types of fish to put with it would be peaceful non-nippers like cheery barbs, platies, and tetras. make sure you dont put tiger barbs or anything that that in with him or his fins will be torn and battered quickly. another thing you could use would be white clouds. they are peacful and nice to look at. try this link.


----------



## Sushi (Dec 31, 2007)

I also have fake plants. If you do go with fake, then run them along pantyhose before putting them in the tank. If they snag the pantyhose, they'll snag your betta fins. I have fake plants whick my betta, Sushi, loves. As for the fish, i hear pleccos (algea eaters=clean tank), and guppies work well with bettas.


----------



## kevinoh33 (Jan 1, 2008)

Guppies? I heard that they nip the betta's fins???


----------



## crazy4fish (Dec 31, 2007)

never put guppies with bettas. they both have big flashy tails and that is like a challenge to them. either the guppies will nip the betta or the betta will nip (or kill) the guppies.


----------

